# Hi There from Central Minnesota



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WElcome welcome! your babies are lovely!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome to the forum. We have some great people here. I'm sure your going to get along great with EVERYONE!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there

your babies are beautiful  that foal is soooo cute 

welcome aboard


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You have beautiful horses and a baby with a sweet face.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww pretty horsies & the baby is soooo adorable!! 
Have fun posting, glad to have 'ya here!


----------

